# Red Shirts Discolored by Heat Press



## RokNRich (Oct 16, 2011)

Gildan 200 shirts, 350 degrees, 7 second pre press, 7 second press. Leaves an image of the heat press on the shirt. Full 16X20.

Using easytrans transfers from Proworld, cut to the size, so transfer paper is not the issue. 

I thought Proworld said not to use Teflon sheet, but am thinking I should try that...or maybe parchment paper ???


----------



## DNeeld (Sep 8, 2010)

The discoloration should go away once the shirt cools.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

Like Dneeld said, this is not a problem, red shirt become darker when heat is applied, and back to normal once cool


----------



## RokNRich (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks !

Funny thing is I waited about 10 minutes before posting, and it was still showing, now a couple of hours later it looks perfect. 

Thanks again !


----------



## FTLOSM (May 22, 2013)

I was reading this because some of the shirts I plan to do are going to be red so now I won't freak out if i see the heat press area darker


----------

